# Handbrake Extender



## hawksmoor (Oct 19, 2006)

Has anyone fitted the handbrake extender from Outdoorbits to a RHD Hymer B544. If so, does it interfere with the operation of the swivel seat. Any advice would be appreciated. Mike


----------



## seaviews2 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

We own a B544 (2005) 

Like you I am considering an extender. I can't imagine that if your layout is the same as mine, that the extender would be a problem. Due to the dinette being imediately behind the drivers seat, the seat won't turn around all the way anyway, will it?

If you get one, will you let me know how it is for you?

Regards

Patrick


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

For those that own Fiat Ducato based vehicles the seat definatly turns and is not hindered in anyway by the handbrake extender. The first thing I had to do after I fitted mine however was to take a junior hacksaw and cut off the little knob that sticks up right on the end of the handle. It is totally unnecessary and sticks up at just the right height to stab into your leg each time you slide off the seat to get out. After a few choice words it had to come off. The extender works brilliantly and I wouldnt be without it now. Its expensive though for what it is but as I said it does the job perfectly that is once its been doctored.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Tony,

So how do you now press the release button?

Dave


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Dave. It still works fine the little piece right on the tip that caused the injuries was sort of cosmetic and didnt do anything so it wasnt missed. After surgery I rubbed the remainder of the knob down smooth with a file and emery and all is well. Dont know why they shaped it like they did in the first place.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Tony,

Hmmmn. My comment was from memory, so I'll go and have a look because I've had the odd impact on my thigh, too. Mind you, I suspect the cable needs adjusting to reduce travel, because pulling the handbrake hard on when on ramps, say, I find the grip is now too high.

Dave


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Dave,

If handbrake lever is coming too high check rear brake shoes/adjustment before tightening cable.

I can't remember without looking if the Ducatos are self adjusting but this mechanism is hardly infallible :roll: 

If shoes need adjusting taking up slack on cable reduces efficiency further ( something to do with angles and leverage)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, I'll probably just make a mental note to point it out at the next service in March. I've got a little bit of brake squeal, too, which is controllable (slightly ease or enhance brake pressure), so it's probably a deglaze or maybe new pads at worst.

Dave


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> If shoes need adjusting taking up slack on cable reduces efficiency further


101% correct Steptoe


----------



## hawksmoor (Oct 19, 2006)

I have now fitted the handbrake extender to my HymerB544 RHD without a drivers door & found it to be a great improvement. Providing you have the drivers seat in the forward positon it doesn't interfere with the swivel seat.I am able to swivel both front seats as I have the L shaped lounge


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

glad our handbrake extender fits ok hawksmoor, I believe we have only had 2 returns altogether where they didnt fit and they were very old model vans with unusual handbrake fittings / dimension


----------

